# Orinet Dial Needed Some Assistance Will Be A Cracking Watch!!



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

ORIENT


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

Too much Dicer again Bry ??


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I thought......."hello a new watch I havent heard of"









That does look a very nice face there......although might need to get the giegercounter out......

Ok then......how do you spell it?


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Tis superluminova mate , so glows like Fork



Boxbrownie said:


> I thought......."hello a new watch I havent heard of"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Yes I see you been practising on your movement holder










Of all my watches, the Omegas with Superduperluminova are the very best, still readable all night.....I rate a good lume as the second best thing on my bedside table 

Best regards David


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

There she glows









Thats some pretty strong lume that you've applied Bry


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hands should be done today tomorrow


















PhilM said:


> There she glows
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hands fitted second hand will be fitted laters, it's late 8)


----------



## Simon (Feb 23, 2003)

Not very er....original now is it Bry









Might look a bit OTT if you ask me, If you were entering it in the 'Lets see how much lume we can slather on a watch face' competition I think you will win


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Simon,

The actual lume used, is the same shade as the original, it's the brightness which is diff. Anyways chap asked me to relume the dial and hands, lume was v poor originally. A diver's watch is meant to have exceptional readability anyways, look at the Russians











Simon said:


> Not very er....original now is it Bry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I can see where simon is coming from.

What was the exposure length on those photos Bry?

Could be a danger of getting "lume blindness" if you stare at it for too long!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Cmon guys this looks great to me!









I have way too many watches that just dont have the brightness and longevity Id like so this looks like a classic case of what many of us would actually need. If the watch looks original and then glows well then this sounds like a win/win. I expect Brys lume shot was designed to look bright-as-fek... and it worked. In reality I expect it wouldnt look any brighter than a Monster, would it Bry?


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

Bry,I think it looks very good so far and frankly that's all that matters since the watch is mine and you're doing the work according to my requests . Well done Bry -as you know the watch was looking scruffy before you worked on it


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Bry, that looks great - I love killer lume like that! Especially as it's an Orient, they're supposed to be a bit OTT!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Looking good Bry









The only thing letting these two down is the less then brilliant lume









*Orient M-Force CEX04001DO 200M Diver, 21J Auto*










*Orient M-Force CEX04001MO 200M Diver, 21J Auto*


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

julian said:


> Bry,I think it looks very good so far and frankly that's all that matters since the watch is mine and you're doing the work according to my requests . Well done Bry -as you know the watch was looking scruffy before you worked on it


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Looking good Bry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I missed out on one of the black dialled M-force models recently .General opinion seems to be that they're very good - except for the lume.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

julian said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Looking good Bry
> ...


They are not "very good - except for the lume"









They are "excellent - except for the lume"


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

I reckon you've done a good job there Bry


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

seiko6139 said:


> I reckon you've done a good job there Bry
























Feck,

I like them M forces, Does Roy have em









Regs

Bry

The Lume I've applied is as bright as the Seiko Monsters. The lume only looks freakish as I supercharged it with my viewing lamp, the lume naturally looks nice and not OTT, only OTT when charged to be











bry1975 said:


> seiko6139 said:
> 
> 
> > I reckon you've done a good job there Bry
> ...


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

i like it,as you say if your gonna have lume you might as well be able to see it.


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

The watch is now back with me having had a re-lume .This is the best relume I've ever seen .Evenly applied and powerful .

I picked up the watch for a very low price .It had no lume but it had the kind of quality build that I like and most importantly it was accurate .Now it's still a little worn here and there but I can fix that .In the last 24 hours it has kept exact time from it's start up.Zero deviation .

Thanks Bry for a job very well done.


----------

